# Lelit bianca tripping, broken tubing



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm hoping someone can help. My machine is tripping the circuits. It looks like a plastic tubing has come apart. Is this easy to replace?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,

Yes app this is a common thing, and i believe that has now been replaced with a brass fitting.

Sure bella barista will be able to supply one,

As for now unplug, let the machine dry out.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6mm-Brass-Barb-Y-Piece-Splitter-Hose-Connector-Air-Fuel-Water-etc-/202661089389?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52633-lelit-bianca-leak-whats-this-part-called/


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for your help @cuprajake😊


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bella Barista have suggested a 0.8 mm T tube. I am not convinced it will fit. https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/parts/coffee-machine-and-roaster-parts/t-shaped-hose-end-fitting-o-8-mm.html

I have temporarily fitted a 5mm Y hose that is quite snug. The machine is now working well!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

think the brass just gives longevity more than anything, plastic can go brittle,


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

It is the size that I am not convinced about. 8 mm seems too big. Sorry I wrote 0.8 mm in error. The original part is a 3/52 Tefen which is about 4.5 mm


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@emc2 - I think it needs to be 6mm. Just measure the diameter of the hose with Vernier Callipers. Then, measure the thickness of the wall of the hose. You want to calculate the inner diameter of the tube.

Required fitting size = Total Diameter of Hose LESS thickness of the wall multiplied by 2. (Always round up, as the silicone tube can flex).

For instance, from memory, the hose on the Elizabeth was 8.5mm in diameter. The wall of the tube is 1.5mm, therefore the required fitting size is 8.5 - (1.5x2) = 5.5mm = 6mm.

Hope that helps.

PS: I don't have a Bianca. I'm just explaining how you can work things out.


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

It seems like my connectors have met the same fate; out of interest, what size brass fitting did you use to fix this? The plastic connectors say 5mm on them so I'll start by ordering that size.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Drekly said:


> My machine has been sitting broken


...i believe you have now fixed the issue ? :-


Drekly said:


> Turns out I just had to press a couple of buttons inside with a pencil and it boots/runs just like it used to


----------



## Drekly (Feb 19, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> ...i believe you have now fixed the issue ? :-


Yep, I fixed the (non)issue that was needlessly worrying me, I just need to know which size connectors I'm buying. Edited to leave only that question. Thanks so much for pointing out this much-needed edit


----------

